
Microsoft breaks IE8 interoperability promise - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/08/29/hakon_lie_ie8_interoperability/
======
Elepsis
This is nonsense. Yes, Microsoft is acknowledging that most intranet sites
aren't properly configured to work with all browsers/standard compliant. But
that hardly means they're breaking the promise to make IE render web pages in
standards mode. This is probably the best solution to the broken intranet
sites issue anyone could have come up with.

And the whining about the icon is truly ridiculous. The logic for Microsoft's
choice is obvious: "Does the site look broken to you? Click on the broken page
button."

------
mrkurt
The "show intranet sites in compatibility mode" thing is really just an
acknowledgement that IE is both a web browser and a general frontend for
internal business apps. Should anyone actually give a shit what kind of markup
companies use for their internal apps?

~~~
bvttf
If internal sites are written for a buggy platform instead of a standard, it
makes it harder to change browsers inside the company. Marketshare! Lock-in!
Innovation!

------
michael_dorfman
Shouldn't the headline be "Competitor claims Microsoft breaks interoperability
promise"? The author is not exactly a neutral observer...

~~~
olavk
Do you think he is wrong? His description of the issue is consistent with
Microsofts own: [http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/08/27/introducing-
comp...](http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/08/27/introducing-
compatibility-view.aspx)

------
rbanffy
<sarcasm> Geez... I couldn't see that coming... </sarcasm>

------
ComputerGuru
_Dammned if you do, dammned if you don't_

